

iOS internationalization from day one - sabalaba
http://www.stephenbalaban.com/babatuba-ios-internationalization/

======
div
Potatolicious, you seem to be hell-banned even though you made the most
valuable comment:

"There really is no excuse for not internationalizing your codebase from day
one. Even if you intend to be English-only at the beginning, wrapping your
strings in NSLocalizedString is just good form. It also separates your app's
copy from your codebase. If your shop isn't purely staffed with programmers,
it allows you to hand off a file to someone who is better at writing copy and
have them edit it without assistance from you. Internationalization is easy
too - there are shops out there that offer translation services that plug
neatly into iOS. You literally upload a string file and they will hand back a
string file translated into the language of your choice. I've used Tethras in
the past with a good experience (all except the Greek translations... whoever
they're farming the Greek out to is awful)."

~~~
potatolicious
Odd. I don't think I'm hellbanned, that'd be unfortunate. There was a weird
bit of double posting with that comment though, maybe that's what's going on.

~~~
div
Hmm. This comment shows up fine indeed. HN works in mysterious ways sometimes.

------
potatolicious
There really is no excuse for not internationalizing your codebase from day
one. Even if you intend to be English-only at the beginning, wrapping your
strings in NSLocalizedString is just good form.

It also separates your app's copy from your codebase. If your shop isn't
purely staffed with programmers, it allows you to hand off a file to someone
who is better at writing copy and have them edit it without assistance from
you.

Internationalization is easy too - there are shops out there that offer
translation services that plug neatly into iOS. You literally upload a string
file and they will hand back a string file translated into the language of
your choice. I've used Tethras in the past with a good experience (all except
the Greek translations... whoever they're farming the Greek out to is awful).

------
kailuowang
That Chinese doesn't make much sense in case anyone wonders.

~~~
vicaya
It literally means swipe swipe (baba) image (tu) cafe (ba), which seems
contrived but OK :)

------
seferphier
i have no idea what this app does from site

~~~
sabalaba
It lets you make grid images like these: <https://twitter.com/babatuba8>

